# Gaming 2D



## celta_vigo (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute ;-)

ich möchte aus Neugierde ein kleines 2D Spiel programmieren, und bin auf ein Projekt auf YouTube gestoßen um erste Erfahrung in der Spiele Programmierung zu machen. Ist reines Hobby  Paar Grundkenntnisse in Java hab ich...  Hier die Links zu dem Projekt:                                                Grundgerüst | Spiel programmieren | Java | #01 [ger/1080p]           
                                                                                                                                                            Zeichnen | Spiel programmieren | Java | #02 [ger/1080p60]  

Ich bin nun an einem Punkt, wo ich eigentlich mein Hintergrundbild im Fenster sehen sollte. Tue ich aber nicht 
Habe mir in GIMP ein ausgesuchtes Weltall-Foto zurecht geschnippelt. Hier: space3.png (800 x 600)

Hab ganz stumpf nach Anleitung vier Klassen angelegt:
1. Main-Klasse
2. Variablen-Klasse
3. Label-Klasse
4. GraphicalUserInterface-Klasse

Ich wollte hier jetzt nicht die kompletten Codes reinhauen. Schreibt mir, was du sehen musst, um das Problem lösen zu können. 
Hier aber mal ein Screenshot vom Paket-Explorer...


----------



## kneitzel (17. Mai 2021)

Hier wäre mein erster Tipp: Suche Dir ein anderes Tutorial. Ein Tutorial, das eine Klasse Var verwendet mit (vermutlich) static Elementen muss man nicht weiter im Detail betrachten um es als Müll ab zu tun. Damit gewöhnst Du Dir Dinge an, die schlicht falsch sind und es Dir später her schwer machen.

Dann gehört so eine Resource nicht in einen separaten Ordner sondern zu den Sourcen (Bei Eclipse Projekten). Also entweder unter src packen oder den rsc Ordner im Eclipse Projekt ebenfalls als Sourcen Ordner hinzufügen.

Zugriff erfolgt dann über Klassenname.class.getResourceAsStream(...) wobei Klassenname der Name der Klasse ist, aus der heraus Du das Bild laden willst, also z.B. Gui.class.getResourceAsStream(...). Als Parameter kommt dann der Pfad ab dem src Order - also z.B. "/space2.png".

Weiteres kann man ggf. noch helfen, wenn Du zeigst, wo Du das Bild versuchst zu laden.


----------



## celta_vigo (17. Mai 2021)

Prima! Vielen Dank für die ersten Tipps! 🙂

Wenn die in dem Tutorial angewandten Vorgehensweisen einen unvorteilhaften Programmierstil beinhalten, und ich mir als Anfänger wohl falsche Vorgehensweisen angewöhnen werde, breche ich besser mein Projekt ab.Ich bin ja zum Glück noch im 2. von 16 Tutorials 😅

Ich denke, dann belege ich einen udemy-Kurs...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (17. Mai 2021)

ich kann dir netlamp empfehlen.. wenn du javafx benutzen möchtest für die 2d biibliothek


----------



## celta_vigo (18. Mai 2021)

Danke! Ich schau da mal rein! 😉👍


----------

